# Hi everyone



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I've just joined this forum in order for help to reach my goals.

Whilst I'm fairly new to bodybuilding I have done it now on and off for about 5 years, with no real gains!!!

A bit about me:

Age 25

Weight 165 lbs

Height 5'8

Body fat 10% (about)

I have tried to put weight on for years with little results which I believe is all down to my intake.

For the past 2 weeks I've been taking in around 6200 calories, 380g protein and 580g carbs.

The same meals everyday, although I'm really struggling to eat this I've not missed a bite and I'm really determined to gain once and for all.

With my job I'm constantly moving and sweating so it's probably the reason I struggle to gain.

I'm gunno try this for 6 months and see what happens but I'm apprehensive on the amount of protein as some say too much can be bad?

Anyway sorry for the long post, I'll be reading around the forum and gaining as much info as possible!!

Kaan


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

welcome kaan.


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks zasker, do you know why this thread doesn't appear in the new posts tab?


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Kaan W said:


> Thanks zasker, do you know why this thread doesn't appear in the new posts tab?


it should, so im not sure why its not showing on ther :confused1:


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

It has now but it wasn't before, strange..


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

ello fella


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi guys


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

Well sticking to my current diet I have managed to gain around 10lbs. This is the most I've ever weighed and to reach my life long target of 13 stone I wanna keep going and see how far I can get. As much of the fatty foods and junk I eat I have not put on any fat at all being a "hardgainer" which is quite a perk but it's been a real struggle.


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

welcome :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Welcome mate


----------



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum mate :thumb:


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Welcome 

If you're struggling to eat all them 6k+ calories, your best bet is to blend a lot up, also makes it easier to have on the go. 7 years ago i was 13 stone, i to found it hard at first to gain, now im at 21 stone and still trying to gain more lol

You will be hitting that goal weight in no time mate


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone 



Fishheadsoup said:


> Welcome
> 
> If you're struggling to eat all them 6k+ calories, your best bet is to blend a lot up, also makes it easier to have on the go. 7 years ago i was 13 stone, i to found it hard at first to gain, now im at 21 stone and still trying to gain more lol
> 
> You will be hitting that goal weight in no time mate


It is hard but I think consuming a blended mix of normal foods would make me gag lol. When I get to the point I can no longer swallow I drink a litre of whole milk to add some extra calories.

I doubt I'll ever see 21 stone lol its just not in my genes being from a genetically small family. But if I can get to 14 I would be very happy.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

You're 5ft8, 11.7 stone and taking in 6200 calories?

I find that somewhat hard to believe.. of WHAT?!


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

WilsonR6 said:


> You're 5ft8, 11.7 stone and taking in 6200 calories?
> 
> I find that somewhat hard to believe.. of WHAT?!


I admit it's not all food, with help from shakes and milk but not alot.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Kaan W said:


> I admit it's not all food, with help from shakes and milk but not alot.


Could you post up an average days diet? No offence mate but I really doubt you're eating that. 6 1000+ calorie meals?

I'm 5ft9 13 stone and and I'm gonna guess seeing as you're a 'hardgainer' that we have the same build. Even on hefty doses of GHRP6 (Makes you unbelievably hungry and removes your ability to feel full, kinda like being stoned) I would never in a million years get 6200 calories down

If you can do it then fair play, you'll be about 30 stone in no time because you're about 3500 calories above maintenance lol


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

Yeah sure mate I've got it written down in my diary somewhere and to be fair it doesn't look like a lot really but it all adds up.

I did think that eating double what I'm supposed to should enhance growth but considering, not actually that much.

I will get those meals and values shortly as I'm just about to head up the gym


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

WilsonR6 said:


> Could you post up an average days diet? No offence mate but I really doubt you're eating that. 6 1000+ calorie meals?


Dam phone page refreshed!!!! I'll try again bare with me...


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

Hello an welcome to uk muscle


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Also, welcome! Don't think I'm trying to give you grief or anything, more fascinated than anything

If you can pull off 6k calories and not throw up can you teach me your ways? I got 240g carbs 3000 calories 240g protein 110g fat today (going sleep soon) and from experience that's the kind of calories I will grow nicely on. If I added weight gain shakes I could eat more but I'd feel like ****/lethargic which I'm not prepared to do at this stage


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

WilsonR6 said:


> Also, welcome! Don't think I'm trying to give you grief or anything, more fascinated than anything
> 
> If you can pull off 6k calories and not throw up can you teach me your ways? I got 240g carbs 3000 calories 240g protein 110g fat today (going sleep soon) and from experience that's the kind of calories I will grow nicely on. If I added weight gain shakes I could eat more but I'd feel like ****/lethargic which I'm not prepared to do at this stage


I know  We all learn from each other that's how we gain experience!

I'll have to write it out again when I get some time spare it took ages earlier then my page refreshed. It's probably not the right foods but then again I thought calories are calories when bulking?

But as you say I do always seem to feel tired all the time and no energy to do anything. It just seems like I keep hitting flat spots for ages where I would gain a few kg then nothing at all for weeks.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Kaan W said:


> I know  We all learn from each other that's how we gain experience!
> 
> I'll have to write it out again when I get some time spare it took ages earlier then my page refreshed. It's probably not the right foods but then again I thought calories are calories when bulking?
> 
> But as you say I do always seem to feel tired all the time and no energy to do anything. It just seems like I keep hitting flat spots for ages where I would gain a few kg then nothing at all for weeks.


If I'm honest mate at your size and weight there's no need to be eating that many calories

I'd bet you would gain more muscle eating 3000 calories of clean foods than 6200 calories of whatever you can get inside you, you'd also feel much better.. how are your workouts? Can't imagine pushing weights with my stomach full to the brim of fatty foods and milk.. far better workouts 2 hours after a normal sized meal

Are you on steroids?


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

WilsonR6 said:


> If I'm honest mate at your size and weight there's no need to be eating that many calories
> 
> I'd bet you would gain more muscle eating 3000 calories of clean foods than 6200 calories of whatever you can get inside you, you'd also feel much better.. how are your workouts? Can't imagine pushing weights with my stomach full to the brim of fatty foods and milk.. far better workouts 2 hours after a normal sized meal
> 
> Are you on steroids?


I just don't seem to gain when eating less I've tried it over and over again. My job is the key problem I'm constantly moving burning calories, by moving I mean sweating it's a real tough job.

My workouts seem fine I'm always lifting more than I did the previous week on most exercises, I don't do cardio.

Not on steroids no, all the while I'm gaining still I've not seen any point.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Hmmmm


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Kaan W said:


> I just don't seem to gain when eating less I've tried it over and over again. My job is the key problem I'm constantly moving burning calories, by moving I mean sweating it's a real tough job.
> 
> My workouts seem fine I'm always lifting more than I did the previous week on most exercises, I don't do cardio.
> 
> Not on steroids no, all the while I'm gaining still I've not seen any point.


The point is there world's strongest men contestants eating the same calories as you, and they're on steroids.. take from that what you will lol

I'm gonna assume from your reluctance to post a diet that your claim of 6k+ calories is slightly exaggerated?

On a side note, everyone is constantly burning calories. I probably burn 500 just brushing my teeth :no:


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

WilsonR6 said:


> The point is there world's strongest men contestants eating the same calories as you, and they're on steroids.. take from that what you will lol
> 
> I'm gonna assume from your reluctance to post a diet that your claim of 6k+ calories is slightly exaggerated?
> 
> On a side note, everyone is constantly burning calories. I probably burn 500 just brushing my teeth :no:


I will post up when I get home, 6 meals a day consisting of mainly meat, shakes and oats soon adds up. In all fairness I don't even think it's a lot of food considering what most people eat.

I thought top athletes competing in wsm was around 18-20k calories 

I know what you mean though life can be very demanding for a hard gainer to not burn calories off. Training on and off since I was 16 I feel like I've tried every trick in the book and I'm just not built for mass. I've certainly thought about steroids but to be honest I wouldn't have a clue what I'm doing and it will probably do me more harm than good.

I'll post my nutrition plan up when I'm home anyway maybe I have gone wrong somewhere.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

WilsonR6 said:


> The point is there world's strongest men contestants eating the same calories as you, and they're on steroids.. take from that what you will lol
> 
> I'm gonna assume from your reluctance to post a diet that your claim of 6k+ calories is slightly exaggerated?
> 
> On a side note, everyone is constantly burning calories. I probably burn 500 just brushing my teeth :no:


Op are you on a big Mac diet?

That's a fcuk load of calories!

@WilsonR6 500 brushing your teeth? I'll bet your c0ck gets hot having a ****


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Kaan W said:


> I just don't seem to gain when eating less I've tried it over and over again. My job is the key problem I'm constantly moving burning calories, by moving I mean sweating it's a real tough job.
> 
> My workouts seem fine I'm always lifting more than I did the previous week on most exercises, I don't do cardio.
> 
> Not on steroids no, all the while I'm gaining still I've not seen any point.





Kaan W said:


> I will post up when I get home, 6 meals a day consisting of mainly meat, shakes and oats soon adds up. In all fairness I don't even think it's a lot of food considering what most people eat.
> 
> I thought top athletes competing in wsm was around 18-20k calories
> 
> ...


18-20k calories? You could power a space rocket with that amount of food I'd guess 10k at a most, and they're all natural monster as in freakishly wide and like 6ft8 lol

Ronnie Coleman Diet Plan - Healthy Celeb

Turns out you eat more than this man

View attachment 163999


You don't think six 1000 calorie meals is a lot for a 5ft8 11 stone lad? I think your calculations are definitely off

Fair play if I'm wrong though


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> The point is there world's strongest men contestants eating the same calories as you, and they're on steroids.. take from that what you will lol
> 
> I'm gonna assume from your reluctance to post a diet that your claim of 6k+ calories is slightly exaggerated?
> 
> On a side note, everyone is constantly burning calories. I probably burn 500 just brushing my teeth :no:


I was eating 6000 calories on my bulk and not gaining.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I was eating 6000 calories on my bulk and not gaining.


Yeah but your fat anyway


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Yeah but your fat anyway


We'll see my man.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

WilsonR6 said:


> 18-20k calories? You could power a space rocket with that amount of food I'd guess 10k at a most, and they're all natural monster as in freakishly wide and like 6ft8 lol
> 
> Ronnie Coleman Diet Plan - Healthy Celeb
> 
> ...


I'll give you something Wilson, your very diplomatic mate :clap:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> We'll see my man.


You should've seen me few years ago fatter than moby dicks turd :lol:


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

Verno said:


> Op are you on a big Mac diet?
> 
> That's a fcuk load of calories!
> 
> @WilsonR6 500 brushing your teeth? I'll bet your c0ck gets hot having a ****


I'm guilty of a few big macs a month yes 

On a side note I do find myself sitting on the lavatory after every meal.

But as you said it might be the wrong foods etc which is why I joined this forum. Hopefully with the help of you guys I can get a good diet plan together and start gaining without feeling bloated every minute of the day.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> You should've seen me few years ago fatter than moby dicks turd :lol:


Lol I'm 11 days in to my cut and at about 17% atm.


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

Ronnie Coleman isn't natural??


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Lol I'm 11 days in to my cut and at about 17% atm.


Mate I'm 6 years into my cut & 18%


----------



## Lighty02 (Apr 14, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Mate I'm 6 years into my cut & 18%


Lol it's going well then.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Lol it's going well then.


That's dedication for ya  

Down from 40% tho :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> That's dedication for ya
> 
> Down from 40% tho :thumb:


Ideal.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I was eating 6000 calories on my bulk and not gaining.


How? How did your body burn 3000+ calories, are you a marathon runner? :no: Or are you already around 25 stone?



Kaan W said:


> I'm guilty of a few big macs a month yes
> 
> On a side note I do find myself sitting on the lavatory after every meal.
> 
> But as you said it might be the wrong foods etc which is why I joined this forum. Hopefully with the help of you guys I can get a good diet plan together and start gaining without feeling bloated every minute of the day.





Kaan W said:


> Ronnie Coleman isn't natural??


Yeah I know but he's like 20+ stone of solid muscle so he needs to eat a lot to feed it!

I too sit on the toilet after every meal it's like clockwork, food goes in.. food comes out :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> How? How did your body burn 3000+ calories, are you a marathon runner? :no: Or are you already around 25 stone?
> 
> Yeah I know but he's like 20+ stone of solid muscle so he needs to eat a lot to feed it!
> 
> I too sit on the toilet after every meal it's like clockwork, food goes in.. food comes out :lol:


Dunno but it's true.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Dunno but it's true.


I'm struggling to believe it I'm sorry


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> I'm struggling to believe it I'm sorry


I'm not asking you too.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'm not asking you too.


I'm not saying that you are :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> I'm not saying that you are :lol:


It's still true though


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

FelonE said:


> It's still true though


And I still struggle to believe that you can eat more than Ronnie Coleman and not gain!

And I'm still not saying that you are asking me believe you


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> And I still struggle to believe that you can eat more than Ronnie Coleman and not gain!
> 
> And I'm still not saying that you are asking me believe you


So You're saying I'm lying then?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

FelonE said:


> So You're saying I'm lying then?


Of course not, you've clearly miscalculated somewhere along the lines :001_tt2:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> Of course not, you've clearly miscalculated somewhere along the lines :001_tt2:


Lol I always calculate everything. I was having 3 shakes between meal with 500ml whole milk,150g oats and 30ml evoo in. Trust me I was getting 6000 calories. My metabolism is crazy and I'm hyperactive. You may find it hard to believe because you might need 3000 cals to bulk. It wasn't fun getting all them calories believe me.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol I always calculate everything. I was having 3 shakes between meal with 500ml whole milk,150g oats and 30ml evoo in. Trust me I was getting 6000 calories. My metabolism is crazy and I'm hyperactive. You may find it hard to believe because you might need 3000 cals to bulk. It wasn't fun getting all them calories believe me.


What were your other meals?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> What were your other meals?


The three shakes equalled 3579 cals.

Meal 1, Shreddies, whole milk,scoop of whey.

Meal 2, 200g pasta,200g mince,150g mixed veg.

Plus 500ml of whole milk drunk.

Total cals 6171


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

FelonE said:


> The three shakes equalled 3579 cals.
> 
> Meal 1, Shreddies, whole milk,scoop of whey.
> 
> ...


Fair play!

Suppose if you a drinking EVOO then anything's possible :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> Fair play!
> 
> Suppose if you a drinking EVOO then anything's possible :lol:


I started off at 4000cals then when that stalled I upped them and kept doing it until I didn't gain anything for about 2 weeks on 6000, then I admitted defeat cos I literally couldn't eat any more. Was having 2-3 sh1ts a day lol and horrible farts from all the oats. Wasn't nice haha.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I started off at 4000cals then when that stalled I upped them and kept doing it until I didn't gain anything for about 2 weeks on 6000, then I admitted defeat cos I literally couldn't eat any more. Was having 2-3 sh1ts a day lol and horrible farts from all the oats. Wasn't nice haha.


Gonna assume natty?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> Gonna assume natty?


No. 500mg test a week.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

FelonE said:


> No. 500mg test a week.


Bunk gear!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> Bunk gear!


What Sphinx? I put on 23lbs and hardly any fat. If that's bunk give me some more lol. Put 40kg on my squat....must of been placebo then lmao.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So far you've said I wasn't eating as much as I said, apparently my gears bunk. Anything else? I'm not really 5ft 11 and I'm black?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

FelonE said:


> So far you've said I wasn't eating as much as I said, apparently my gears bunk. Anything else? I'm not really 5ft 11 and I'm black?


You are clearly shorter than 5ft11! What is wrong with you :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> You are clearly shorter than 5ft11! What is wrong with you :lol:


Lol


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol


You are ridiculously active on this forum lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> You are ridiculously active on this forum lol


I love it what can I say lol.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I was eating 6000 calories on my bulk and not gaining.





FelonE said:


> What Sphinx? I put on 23lbs and hardly any fat. If that's bunk give me some more lol. Put 40kg on my squat....must of been placebo then lmao.


How is putting on 23lb with hardly any fat and adding 40kilos to your squat not gaining .....sound like good gains to me sir


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> How is putting on 23lb with hardly any fat and adding 40kilos to your squat not gaining .....sound like good gains to me sir


I didn't start bulking on that many cals lol it was when I got to 6000 I stopped.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I didn't start bulking on that many cals lol it was when I got to 6000 I stopped.


You could've weighed yourself when you were dry/wet

Water weight can equate to a massive total, I watched a video where a boxer sweated everything out before his weigh in for a fight, he was about my size and I'm sure he sweated out about a stone and a half

Therefore you were gaining! Good going bro


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> You could've weighed yourself when you were dry/wet
> 
> Water weight can equate to a massive total, I watched a video where a boxer sweated everything out before his weigh in for a fight, he was about my size and I'm sure he sweated out about a stone and a half
> 
> Therefore you were gaining! Good going bro


I always weigh myself as soon as I wake up. Before food /drink. Cheers.


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

Sorry I've not posted, been too busy.

On a day to day basis only changing minor things like potatoes to rice now and then.

Calories/protien/carbs

8am

Oats with full fat milk 530/20/64

Protein drink 585/50/85

Total 1115/70/150

10am and 1pm

2 wholemeal rolls 460/20/74

Chicken 450/90/4

Pint of milk 360/18/13

Total 1270/128/91

4pm

2 pork chops 420/60/0

Noodles 530/5/34

Total 950/65/34

6:30pm

Protein drink 585/50/85

7pm

Chicken 225/45/2

Potatoes 400/5/100

Milk 364/20/13

Total 989/70/115

10pm

Oats 370/10/60

Cottage cheese 180/30/15

Milk 360/20/13

Total 910/60/88

Not to mention another 1500 calories that comes from mayonnaise in the chicken rolls.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I always weigh myself as soon as I wake up. Before food /drink. Cheers.


That has nothing to do with your water weight lol

Unless you are on 1g tren and suffer near-life-threatening night sweats :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> That has nothing to do with your water weight lol
> 
> Unless you are on 1g tren and suffer near-life-threatening night sweats :lol:


When I switched to a cut I dropped 5lbs water/glycogen the first week.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Kaan W said:


> Sorry I've not posted, been too busy.
> 
> On a day to day basis only changing minor things like potatoes to rice now and then.
> 
> ...


1500 calories from mayonnaise? that's like 250g mayo :scared:

How much fat does that equate to? I struggle to eat huge amounts so I've considered focusing on getting in fats from cheese/oils/mayo. For some reason I've always assumed this would make my.. stools.. come out all oily lol


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

FelonE said:


> When I switched to a cut I dropped 5lbs water/glycogen the first week.


The 2-3 lbs a week you were gaining were being lost in water weight prior to you weighing yourself

I'd say jump back on cycle ASAP


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> The 2-3 lbs a week you were gaining were being lost in water weight prior to you weighing yourself
> 
> I'd say jump back on cycle ASAP


I'm still on,leaning up and staying around the same weight haha love it. Am on 50mg Winny too now :thumb:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'm still on,leaning up and staying around the same weight haha love it. Am on 50mg Winny too now :thumb:


Good stuff. I'm on NPP for the first time, only girly doses with some tbol at 40mg thrown in.

On this reasonably low dose cycle I'm definitely gaining but not at a noticeable rate. My diet couldn't be any more spot on if it tried.

It's funny though because this is my first low dose cycle where my diet has been 100% spot on. I have uni exams next week so all I've done recently is sit at home revising, meaning there's nothing in the way of me cooking and training - but I'm gaining less than when I was on a high dose and a mickey mouse diet, with scarce training due to working/long distance relationship and whatnot

Goes to show that steroids are in fact MAGIC BEANS


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

WilsonR6 said:


> 1500 calories from mayonnaise? that's like 250g mayo :scared:
> 
> How much fat does that equate to? I struggle to eat huge amounts so I've considered focusing on getting in fats from cheese/oils/mayo. For some reason I've always assumed this would make my.. stools.. come out all oily lol


Doesn't seem alot but a squeezable pot lasts 2 days which is 1500 a day. Being around 10% bodyfat I've never looked at the fat contents of my food ever. The world of being an extreme hard gainer lol, when I stop training I probably eat about 3000 calories a day and that seems like a pathetic amount. And I'll always lose a stone. My body hates gaining.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Kaan W said:


> Doesn't seem alot but a squeezable pot lasts 2 days which is 1500 a day. Being around 10% bodyfat I've never looked at the fat contents of my food ever. The world of being an extreme hard gainer lol, when I stop training I probably eat about 3000 calories a day and that seems like a pathetic amount. And I'll always lose a stone. My body hates gaining.


I feel your pain mate. I used to eat silly amounts and lose weight at the same time

Then I discovered steroids


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

WilsonR6 said:


> I feel your pain mate. I used to eat silly amounts and lose weight at the same time
> 
> Then I discovered steroids


Don't get me wrong I would try anything to add some slabs of meat. I just don't know what I'm doing yet when it comes to substances. Maybe gaining knowledge around the forum will give me a better understanding and what someone of my physical stature should be taking.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Kaan W said:


> Don't get me wrong I would try anything to add some slabs of meat. I just don't know what I'm doing yet when it comes to substances. Maybe gaining knowledge around the forum will give me a better understanding and what someone of my physical stature should be taking.


If you have no desire I wouldn't bother mate. It's like any drugs, it makes life better.. temporarily..then when life goes back to normal you want it back lol


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

WilsonR6 said:


> If you have no desire I wouldn't bother mate. It's like any drugs, it makes life better.. temporarily..then when life goes back to normal you want it back lol


This was my worry, I'm happy at the moment. I wouldn't want to lose the motivation for all the things I enjoy in life if I was to come off a cycle. It would be a wise choice for me to train as I have done for the past 6 months for a few more years taking it seriously and see where it get me mate


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Kaan W said:


> Don't get me wrong I would try anything to add some slabs of meat. I just don't know what I'm doing yet when it comes to substances. Maybe gaining knowledge around the forum will give me a better understanding and what someone of my physical stature should be taking.


THIS is one of the most sensible posts I've seen for ages!!

Reps mate:clap:


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

Verno said:


> THIS is one of the most sensible posts I've seen for ages!!
> 
> Reps mate:clap:


Thanks mate, not a common thing for me to be sensible but I guess it's true


----------

